# Scuba Diving.



## Keith Sage (May 11, 2003)

This is one of the things I truly loved, It is to rough now being grounded due to health. If there are any divers out threre speak up on the fish we see! Big Muskys pike that would blow your mind now I am quite aware of the magnafication and all that stuff but when you see a fish next to a large boulder and you use your fin to judge the size this will blow the minds of the land lubbers. Small and large mouth will follow you, pike and muskies will come near if you start turning rocks and running cray fish out but the bass are with in 4 feet. Pike and muskies will stay arould 10 ft, they love it when you bring smelt and big suckesrs 6to8 inches. Walleyes somtimes get so close you can touch them, but they all love minnows too.
Keith.


----------



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

Hey i just wandered into the outing forum and saw your post about diving -great post! I am also a diver and love it almost as much as fishing. Ive been all over the greatlakes on some impressive shipwrecks, down 60 feet under ther bluewater bridge swimming alongside 6 foot sturgeons (by far the most exciting dive ive ever done, actually touched one!), and i also cant keep myself from snorkeling some of our rivers when im up north troutfishing. If anyone likes the water enough to jump in, I recomend snorkeling a river when the water is running clear. You will see lots of fish including trout, bass, suckers, pike, and carp. Taking a look under logjams can reveal some real trophies, and give you the heads up where not to cast to avoid snags. You can also walk away with a handful of flies/lures that have been lost to many fisherman. Its also pretty fun to cruise the river with the current. 

Last night I snorkeled in my lake and saw bass bigger than ive ever caught, and lots of them. It just gets you primed for fishing. I gotta go wet my line . see ya.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Awesome! I cant wait to try it here. In saltwater you have sharks and cudas to worry about and without perifial vision I couldnt take it. Freshwater has got to be fun!


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Sharks and Cudas won't bother ya. 

Actually, I've been diving and swam with both. It's pretty cool. I even had a BIG Moray decide he'd had enough of posing for photos and came out of his lair a little quicker than I was comfortable with !  That was exciting to say the least.
You want some REAL FUN, try diving at Stingray City in Grand Cayman. That was one of the most fun dives I've ever made ! They're like big puppy dogs.

Great Lakes diving is cool. But in my opinion doesn't even come close to an ocean dive.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

I only snorkel but have all the scuba gear , I just havent gotten certafied yet .If you saw a bull shark longer than you go by Im sure it would get your attention! That was the last time Ive been in. I had a cuda chace a silver spoon and stopped at my feet , that was just as heart pounding. Actaully whats more scary is stepping on those stiingrays. I got hit by a jelly fish on my knee that hurt pretty bad too but the barbed stinger on the last sting ray I caught was 5 inches long!! Now that would of hurt!!


----------



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

Remember, in the fresh water we are at the top of the food chain. But like jpollman said sharks and cudas generally wont bother you, and if you see a shark while diving you are considered lucky. When I was in college I worked as a dive master/assistant instructor at a dive shop in Lansing and I got the chance to take people diving all over michigan and also down in the islands. In the ocean you can see lots of life, colorful stuff, but in michigan its more about the history of the lakes and maritime heritage - shipwrecks, there are hundreds of them all over and make for some great fish cover. Ive seen salmon and and whitefish up in the straits of mackinac while diving wrecks. In michigan if you want to see fish, dont bother with scuba, all you need is a snorkel and mask because all the life is in the shallow water 0-15 feet in lakes. 

The scariest experience i had was in islamorada in the keys on a night dive, talk about limited peripherial vision! I got spooked by a 9 foot nurse shark that swam by me from behind and came into my flashlite beam. whoaa!! I think i swallowed my whole tank in one breath. I saw a huge octopus and a school of squid that glowed in the dark. very cool.

I snorkeled yellowtrees on the upper manistee last summer, it was really cold - needed a wetsuit. There are some big holes there with some big fish in them, it was cool. I have always wanted to snorkel the ausable below the dam near oscoda, but obviously not in peak fishing season. The snaggers would have too much fun with me!!!


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Pensecola Florida has aLOt of sharks. They would cruise the shallows at night and you can see them against the sugar white beaches. Pretty scary stuff.


----------



## Keith Sage (May 11, 2003)

I lost this post. Dang! I have been all over Georgian Bay. Dove off Ft Lauderdale, fun. I loved the cold trout lakes. Back in 85 I dove in Jennie Lake in Jackson Wyoming..Talk about awsom! There were logs as big around as the front hood on your car/truck.
they were carried down with avalanches and galciers. They had to over 1000 years old.... Watch your dive tables.. There is a lake
north of Lewiston and north of M32 back of Gaylanta Lake and in Camp 8 area called Gingle lake, its back in a cedar swamp at the begining of the Black River.Mr Herbst owns it and has protected it from the slobs..Dont step off the bank, it goes strait down its a spring and its 40 feet deep and COLD. Beautyful.. the main spring is as big as a VW bug white as a cotton with gravel and it boils with fresh water. If you get a chance check it out..the owner is a true sportsman and a gentelman.. Love Lake Superior.
Keith.


----------

